# Chance to buy W8 Cheap - Concerned about Cam Issue



## rcawood (Aug 10, 2004)

I can buy an 02 W8 with 70K miles for what Carmax is willing to pay my buddy - $7,500. New tires, brakes and the 80K service was just performed by the dealer (10K miles early). Oil changed at dealer with synthetic every 5K miles (sometimes up to 6K). Torque convertor already replaced under warranty. Car is now out of warranty.
The cam adj have not been done. It seems from here and the W8 forum the cam problem its a ticking time bomb that will go off. I am leaning towards passing as that's a $7,500 repair. 
Any advice from the VW techs that have posted in some of the other W8 threads?


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Chance to buy W8 Cheap - Concerned about Cam Issue (rcawood)*

Not a tech, but I would advise to see what type of extended warranty you can get for the car, how long a term, and how much it costs.
The fact that the maintenance is up to date, and especially that the OCI was done @5,000 miles with synthetic is a very good sign.
There are people with high miles, no cam problems.
There are also people with low miles, and have had cam problems.
Absent a decent warranty, I would be inclined to pass.


----------

